

Programming for the masses requires a programming language for the masses - sicxu
http://starscript.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/programming-for-the-masses/

======
sicxu
This post is quite relavent to the recent discussion on whether regular people
should learn programming. I take it as a challenge and ask: do we have a
programming language that regular people can learn easily. Star Script is my
attempt at meeting the challenge. I would like to hear your feedback. Thanks!

Note: You can download and try star script at <http://www.starsrc.org>. You
can try it online at <http://www.myezapp.com>.

